# Can I use 27.5 tires on 650b rims?



## avatar78 (Sep 12, 2005)

And the reverse, I could put 650b tires on a 27.5 wheel, since they're all ISO 584? Just trying to get it all straight in my head.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I wish these manufacturers would stop inventing new and more confusing names for existing wheel sizes.

"27.5 inch" is a new (confusing) name for 650B, also known as 584. Just like "29er" is a new and confusing name for 700C, also known as 622.

So, the answer is "yes"


----------



## avatar78 (Sep 12, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> I wish these manufacturers would stop inventing new and more confusing names for existing wheel sizes.


hear hear! thanks for the confirmation


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Yep! 27.5 = 650b = 584 ETRTO. You're good!


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

i have a gravel bike, and was looking for some wide-ish tires. Aside from being listed as "700c", some are listed as "29'", and some as "28'". And, of course, widths are listed either in mm, or in decimal inches and fractions. The tires I bought are 700cx42, but they could also be called 29"x1.6", or 28"x1 5/8"....


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

No Time Toulouse said:


> i have a gravel bike, and was looking for some wide-ish tires. Aside from being listed as "700c", some are listed as "29'", and some as "28'". And, of course, widths are listed either in mm, or in decimal inches and fractions. The tires I bought are 700cx42, but they could also be called 29"x1.6", or 28"x1 5/8"....


Not quite on the 28 x. The 28 x 1 5/8 you stated is actually a 635mm ISO. Now if it is stated as 28 x (two fractions), that is a 622mm ISO. 

Below is a very good writeup by Sheldon Brown that explains the cluster f*** that bike tire sizing systems are:

Tire Sizing Systems


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Well, over at CRC, they post them as either 29" or 28", so maybe it's a British thing. They were certainly not the old British 28"/635mm upright Raleigh size.


----------

